# Two Weeks



## [email protected] (May 12, 2010)

No! Send that nuc up to me and for a small fee I will dispose of it for you! In all seriousness, it looks good.


----------



## dsteele311 (May 25, 2012)

Nice Frames She is doing a great job. Just make sure to give them room to grow..


----------



## Keth Comollo (Nov 4, 2011)

She's off to a good start!


----------



## Naymond Rae (Sep 21, 2011)

definitely lookin good... and there is nothing wrong with new equipment at all.. keep up the good work


----------

